# Do these two look like shepherd/ lab mixes?



## SUPdogs (Jul 22, 2012)

We have two male 11 week-old puppies. We were told that they are lab/ shepherd mixes. What do you think?


----------



## ben00x (Jun 5, 2012)

Aside from the black muzzle, they look a lot like my own lab/shepherd mix. Though they might have something else in them, as does mine. Some good looking dogs!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

They look like your guess is a legitimate one to me. Other than that ... they are adorable!


----------



## Luann Combs (Jul 20, 2012)

Your dogs look super cute, and they look smart. If you were told that is what they are, I agree that I see both breeds in them.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

They are very cute. I see some Boxer in them too.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> They are very cute. I see some Boxer in them too.


I also thought boxer/lab mix. I would expect longer fur and different face structure if there was GSD. I don't see any GSD at all.


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

I see boxer/lab mix, also. They are adorable!

~Erica~


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

I also see both and a big AWWWWWWWWWWWW soooo cute !!


----------

